# Sinegorsk loses timber cargo in rough seas (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A Russian-registered cargo ship loses 1,500 metric tonnes of timber in rough seas off the Sussex coast.

More from BBC News...


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Stand by for an outbreak of shed building in Sussex/Kent!
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

I remember when I was at Northforelandradio during the sixties - a collision occured between the British ship Eid and a Dutch Coaster called Huntzeborg.

the Eid proceeded on voyage but the Huntzeborg was beached at Deal after losing a lot of her cargo of telegraph poles. She was eventually refloated and repaired.

These damn poles kept changing position up and down the Channel on the tide and as ships reported the new positions to us we had to keep reporting the new positions as a navigation hazard. 

The amount of work involved in reporting a navigation hazard was more than a full distress message !

Eventually they came ashore somewhere and our fear was that no-one would bother taking them away and they might drift back out !


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

I had watched the old black & white movie, Whiskey Galore, and believed the story of how the people on the hebridean Islands risked there lives to get all of the whiskey. 

Years later I was up on the island and heard from the locals that it was not the few bottles of whiskey they were after it was all of the dunnage that the ship was carrying back to America. The western isles have no trees due to the highs winds so when this bounty of wood landed on their door steps they made the most of it.


----------



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

Looking at the size of the "sinegorsk" there must be a lot of decking for the back garden ,that will come ashore.
It will take a mammoth job to get it tidied up.

Photo is of "shipspotting"site.

yorky jim


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tonnes of timber spilled from a Russian cargo ship is expected to wash asho(BBC News)*

Tonnes of timber from cargo ship Sinegorsk is expected to wash ashore in England but it may not be a case of finders-keepers.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

SN NewsCaster said:


> A Russian-registered cargo ship loses 1,500 metric tonnes of timber in rough seas off the Sussex coast.
> 
> More from BBC News...


Ah! We must be in a recession - the ship that lost her deck cargo of timber in the Channel last year was reported to have lost over 2,500 tons. Even the flotsam figures are going down now. Things must be bad.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

She is anchored off Sandown at the moment according to local radio. If I get chance tomorrow I will take a picture if she is still there. She does not show up on AIS.

David


----------



## GrampianWarrior (Jun 25, 2008)

*woodpickers wanted*

vacncies are now available for wood pickers near the sussex coast,,, no skill needed as on the job training available,,splinters wil be available and perks include free splints and shavings,,, scots may apply but may be vetted for various purposes,, ie alcohol abuse, missing watches , kilt swingers need not apply, english may apply as long as accompanied by an adult,, Irish are always welcome , please apply below


haggishbasher.com,uk


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Wood cargo is 'heading for Kent' (BBC News)*

Coastguards are monitoring hundreds of tonnes of timber that fell from a cargo ship in the English Channel. 

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Wood cargo makes eight-mile slick (BBC News)*

Coastguards are monitoring hundreds of tonnes of timber that fell from a cargo ship in the English Channel. 

More from BBC News...


----------

